# When you become incredibly old



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

1. What do you wish would happen to you?
2. Is that likely to happen?
3. What are some logical steps you could take towards fulfilling your wish?


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

My dad wriggled through the window of his own basement to get into the house when he was over 90. He stood up out of a chair without using his arms. A neighbour came out and found him up a ladder unscrewing something on the top storey just before he turned 93. That's what I'd like to see happen to me. 

Then he got heart failure and couldn't stand up without turning blue. They stretchered him into the nursing home, and when I got sick of his griping I said 'then DO something to make it better', and he got up out of the wheelchair and started walking with me. By Xmas he was completely wheelchair and walker free.

He died of a very terrible fall that may have been due to dizziness from a uti they discovered he had. Hit his head terribly and never recovered from that. I still hope and think that the last thing he properly knew was 'I got up to go to dinner like I always do, and I'm happy and safe and content with my life. '


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Electra said:


> 1. What do you wish would happen to you?
> 2. Is that likely to happen?
> 3. What are some logical steps you could take towards fulfilling your wish?


Define "Incredibly Old"?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Electra said:


> 1. What do you wish would happen to you?
> 2. Is that likely to happen?
> 3. What are some logical steps you could take towards fulfilling your wish?


No wishes or steps needed. I'll allow time to take me to my destination of becoming an unfiltered curmudgeon. 😄


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Define "Incredibly Old"?


100


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Define "Incredibly Old"?


100


mia-me said:


> No wishes or steps needed. I'll allow time to take me to my destination of becoming an unfiltered curmudgeon. 😄


😲 I think you will probably achieve that goal 😉😄
I think I need to ask people to remind me of the past so that I get clear moments, play my youtube play lists for me, serve me my menue if possible, but most importantly look after my kid and grandkids and the others left behind when I die. Also I want my own room in the nursing hospital. I want them to exersize me and if they could bring good perfumes and artbooks, and interesing audiobooks. I'll probably be gaming a lot but I think the video companies should start making games for the elderly. I might want to get a facelift and stuff like that too. And before I die I would like to tell eveyone how much I love them and other nice things.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Electra said:


> 😲 I think you will probably achieve that goal 😉😄


 😂


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

mia-me said:


> 😂


Just don't give up!! Work hard and keep your eyes on the target 😅🤭


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Electra said:


> Just don't give up!! Work hard and keep your eyes on the target 😅🤭


Always, darlin', always! Y'all know that ENTJs are goal's oriented. 😄


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

mia-me said:


> Always, darlin', always! Y'all know that ENTJs are goal's oriented. 😄


🤣😂😆


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Things that make you go hmmmmm 🤔😄


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Electra said:


> 100


Dead. I'm good if I go out at 80.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Dead. I'm good if I go out at 80.


Well ok but WHAT IF they find a way to make you juvenate to say, 150 through stem cell tech and nano technologic methods or something.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Electra said:


> Well ok but WHAT IF they find a way to make you juvenate to say, 150 through stem cell tech and nano technologic methods or something.


I don't know. I think maybe I'll be all used up by then. We shall see. I've got an increased chance of late-onset Alzheimer's according to my genetics.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeez--when I first thought "incredibly old" I wasn't thinking 100.

If I am 100 I want to live on the top of some mountain as a hermit, like in a Buddhist monastery, and just meditate all day and not need to eat. And gaze out over the clouds rolling across the valley below and just kind of disappear into nothingness.

I really don't think that can happen, and it's only IF I turned 100 that I'd want to. I just think it's like a duty or something if you get that old, to become a kungfu expert (sorry Buddhist monks who aren't Hollywood tropes).

But if I am like 80 I just hope that I can have a safe place to live, a home, and maybe a place to sit in the garden and my loved ones are well.

Concrete steps towards those? I have to worry about how I'll be living in another 5 years right now--not going to worry about when I am 80 unfortunately. I just don't have that kind of surplus. I have to think about others as well, more than myself. Though with the Buddhist monk thing, I guess I could become a Buddhist now or at least start a meditation practice again. What I do when I'm 80 isn't as important to me as what I do right now and what I can give to the people I care about. I would wish for a quicker death I guess--than if I was homeless and having dementia. It's not much of a plan but I guess it is something. 

I would hope that one day the US might tackle the homeless crisis and perhaps offer universal health care. I don't know what kind of life I will live when I can't work anymore and it's scary to think about. UGGGGHHHHHH.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't know. I think maybe I'll be all used up by then. We shall see. I've got an increased chance of late-onset Alzheimer's according to my genetics.


Hm, I have too, but maybe they will fix it soon. I keep reading good news in the news.Brr, if I get then I need to make a solid plan faster.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Be happy. That’s all. I could care less about the rest. I think that’s a pretty basic wish. Of course, part of that is having achieved my goals in life and having lived a life where I wasn’t a useless scum lol.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

WickerDeer said:


> Jeez--when I first thought "incredibly old" I wasn't thinking 100.
> 
> If I am 100 I want to live on the top of some mountain as a hermit, like in a Buddhist monastery, and just meditate all day and not need to eat. And gaze out over the clouds rolling across the valley below and just kind of disappear into nothingness.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a gran plan 😉👍
But A kung fu artist at age 100...if you achieve that I think I might finally see you in the news 😃😄👏 I am crossing my fingers that you make it ! 🤞🏯⛩


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Be happy. That’s all. I could care less about the rest. I think that’s a pretty basic wish. Of course, part of that is having achieved my goals in life and having lived a life where I wasn’t a useless scum lol.


Ye I think that is actually very important when you age because for example you start to realize the world around you a lot and stuff I recon and you might not have emotional control if you get lets say dementia and I once saw a woman who got completely emotionally stuck in the past, (maybe that can be compared to a living hell?) and so I recon that not just for the sake of those who look up to you, it could also benefit your self to not get into too much trauma in life... 🤔


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Miharu said:


> Be happy. That’s all. I could care less about the rest. I think that’s a pretty basic wish. Of course, part of that is having achieved my goals in life and having lived a life where I wasn’t a useless scum lol.


Define "useless scum" in your words.

I agree that being happy is all that matters, but that can also be partially dependent on circumstances in one's life.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Electra said:


> Thank you 💝🙂
> I meen useless in the workforce atm.


Well, that’s better. That can more or less be more easily fixed than general uselessness/laziness/what have you. You must already know in what way you say you are being “useless” at work otherwise you wouldn’t be aware. As long as you’re taking the necessary (and correct) steps to fix this! If you cannot improve it yourself, seek help. Best of luck.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ock said:


> Its largely a cultural insecurity here in the US. A lot of people here would call me useless. Its a rather shitty part of our cultural attitude.


But you don't have the janteloven tho.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Electra said:


> But you don't have the janteloven tho.


Janteloven? Translation?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Well, that’s better. That can more or less be more easily fixed than general uselessness/laziness/what have you. You must already know in what way you say you are being “useless” at work otherwise you wouldn’t be aware. As long as you’re taking the necessary (and correct) steps to fix this! If you cannot improve it yourself, seek help. Best of luck.


Thanks, I have been an adult student since around 2012 and I have finished two degrees. I hope one day I will get a job or I will fill pretty pissed after all that tbh 🤨🤭 I still study yiu see, I've heard that the norm is to get at least a bachlor now.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ock said:


> Janteloven? Translation?


The *Law of Jante* (Danish: _Janteloven_)[note 1] is a literary element that has been assumed by some to explain the egalitarian nature of Nordic countries.[1] It characterises not conforming, doing things out of the ordinary, or being personally ambitious as unworthy and inappropriate. The attitudes were first formulated in the form of the ten rules of Jante Law by the Danish-Norwegian author Aksel Sandemose in his satirical novel _A Fugitive Crosses His Tracks_ (_En flyktning krysser sitt spor_, 1933), but the actual attitudes themselves are older.[2] Sandemose portrays the fictional small Danish town of Jante, which he modeled upon his native town Nykøbing Mors in the 1930s, where nobody was anonymous, a feature of life typical of all small towns and communities.[3]

Used generally in colloquial speech in the Nordic countries as a sociological term to denote a social attitude of disapproval towards expressions of individuality and personal success, it emphasizes adherence to the collective

The ten rules state:


You're not to think _you_ are anything special.
You're not to think _you_ are as good as _we_ are.
You're not to think _you_ are smarter than _we_ are.
You're not to imagine yourself better than _we_ are.
You're not to think _you_ know more than _we_ do.
You're not to think _you_ are more important than _we_ are.
You're not to think _you_ are good at anything.
You're not to laugh at _us_.
You're not to think anyone cares about _you_.
You're not to think _you_ can teach _us_ anything.
The Janters who transgress this unwritten 'law' are regarded with suspicion and some hostility, as it goes against the town's communal desire to preserve harmony, social stability, and uniformity.

An eleventh rule recognized in the novel as 'the penal code of Jante' is:


Perhaps you don't think _we_ know a few things about _you_?
From the chapter "Maybe you don't think I know something about you":


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Ock said:


> Its largely a cultural insecurity here in the US. A lot of people here would call me useless. Its a rather shitty part of our cultural attitude.


People who say that clearly don’t know what they’re talking about. It’s not as though you chose to have psychosis. Gee. Education or at least some awareness really is important.



Electra said:


> Thanks, I have been an adult student since around 2012 and I have finished two degrees. I hope one day I will get a job or I will fill pretty pissed after all that tbh 🤨🤭 I still study yiu see, I've heard that the norm is to get at least a bachlor now.


I’m sure you will in time. We are still in the middle of a pandemic, even I am finding it difficult to get a worthwhile job.

Yes, there’s also been an increase in postgrad interest. I just finished my master’s recently. I was the youngest (I’m 22) in my classes. Even those 30-40 and above are taking a master’s to fulfil certain qualifications. I think experience matters most, but nowadays the competition is so tough that adding a few extra qualifications won’t hurt.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Electra said:


> The *Law of Jante* (Danish: _Janteloven_)[note 1] is a literary element that has been assumed by some to explain the egalitarian nature of Nordic countries.[1] It characterises not conforming, doing things out of the ordinary, or being personally ambitious as unworthy and inappropriate. The attitudes were first formulated in the form of the ten rules of Jante Law by the Danish-Norwegian author Aksel Sandemose in his satirical novel _A Fugitive Crosses His Tracks_ (_En flyktning krysser sitt spor_, 1933), but the actual attitudes themselves are older.[2] Sandemose portrays the fictional small Danish town of Jante, which he modeled upon his native town Nykøbing Mors in the 1930s, where nobody was anonymous, a feature of life typical of all small towns and communities.[3]
> 
> Used generally in colloquial speech in the Nordic countries as a sociological term to denote a social attitude of disapproval towards expressions of individuality and personal success, it emphasizes adherence to the collective


I suppose it is good to not have that in a way, especially for Fi doms I would think.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miharu said:


> People who say that clearly don’t know what they’re talking about. It’s not as though you chose to have psychosis. Gee. Education or at least some awareness really is important.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I am really impressed!! Well done 😃👏🏆


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Ock said:


> I suppose it is good to not have that in a way, especially for Fi doms I would think.


My aunt, who is an American thinks that law really sucks!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Ock said:


> Its largely a cultural insecurity here in the US. A lot of people here would call me useless. Its a rather shitty part of our cultural attitude.


In the US, anyone who isn't rich or at least mid-middle class is treated as useless no matter what. It's hard not to internalize that.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Electra said:


> Wow, I am really impressed!! Well done 😃👏🏆


Thank you. After studying so much and spending so much on it, if I am not able to find a good job and make a good living—to quote you—I am going to be pissed! Hahaha


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Miharu said:


> People who say that clearly don’t know what they’re talking about. It’s not as though you chose to have psychosis. Gee. Education or at least some awareness really is important.


There's a lot of stupid or willfully ignorant people in this country, often to the point of belligerence.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Ock said:


> There's a lot of stupid or willfully ignorant people in this country, often to the point of belligerence.


Not surprising. It’s the case wherever you may be, to an extent. It’s also difficult when an illness isn’t something physical. People tend to only show sympathy or understanding when it’s something they can see. In many countries, mental illnesses are still taboo and you will easily be labelled “crazy” so in some ways you are fortunate to be in the US despite this. 

People can be self-serving and ignorant... nothing new, which is sad. Just recently, I saw a couple people wearing fishnet face masks just so they can tick off the “wear a mask” rule here without really committing to it. Sometimes, you just really want to dive into the ocean and disappear.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Not surprising. It’s the case wherever you may be, to an extent. It’s also difficult when an illness isn’t something physical. People tend to only show sympathy or understanding when it’s something they can see. In many countries, mental illnesses are still taboo and you will easily be labelled “crazy” so in some ways you are fortunate to be in the US despite this.
> 
> People can be self-serving and ignorant... nothing new, which is sad. Just recently, I saw a couple people wearing fishnet face masks just so they can tick off the “wear a mask” rule here without really committing to it. Sometimes, you just really want to dive into the ocean and disappear.


There are some people who just love to push the limits. Then others have to come up with new ones and the game continues 🙄 Fun fun fun. 😏 Just read about a simmilar situation in Norway not long ago. I guess they are probably angry with the authorities for some reason an thus they rebel...? Idk.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

But at least on the bright side, the US is probably the best country in the world to live as a greedy multibillionaire. teehee


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Electra said:


> There are some people who just love to push the limits. Then others have to come up with new ones and the game continues 🙄 Fun fun fun. 😏 Just read about a simmilar situation in Norway not long ago. I guess they are probably angry with the authorities for some reason an thus they rebel...? Idk.


The rule in the UK, as far as masks go, is you cannot ride public transportation or go inside shops without a mask unless you have a valid medical reason, for which you have a sticker to show bus drivers etc. We are in lockdown still so only essential shops (ie for food) are open. Being out in the streets is fair game although I still wear a mask regardless of where I am, except at home. Whenever I take my walks in the park, majority doesn’t have a mask on. The last time I jogged to the park, I was the only one with a mask on.

Unfortunately, rules need to be extremely specific for people to really follow properly, otherwise they will just find loopholes simply because they don’t want to bother with wearing a mask. The ones I saw wearing fishnet, I bet the store employees were flabbergasted and unsure whether to allow them to enter or not. I hope it becomes clearer soon that the mask needs to be an actual freaking mask.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miharu said:


> The rule in the UK, as far as masks go, is you cannot ride public transportation or go inside shops without a mask unless you have a valid medical reason, for which you have a sticker to show bus drivers etc. We are in lockdown still so only essential shops (ie for food) are open. Being out in the streets is fair game although I still wear a mask regardless of where I am, except at home. Whenever I take my walks in the park, majority doesn’t have a mask on. The last time I jogged to the park, I was the only one with a mask on.
> 
> Unfortunately, rules need to be extremely specific for people to really follow properly, otherwise they will just find loopholes simply because they don’t want to bother with wearing a mask. The ones I saw wearing fishnet, I bet the store employees were flabbergasted and unsure whether to allow them to enter or not. I hope it becomes clearer soon that the mask needs to be an actual freaking mask.


Yep thats just like here. Loopholes is an excellent describtion. They refuse to obey to the thought behind the rule. I guess its because a lot of people are so sick of the whole covid 19 that they start to not give a crap...


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

I want to become immortal, there are some motions in that direction.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Allostasis said:


> I want to become immortal, there are some motions in that direction.


Me too 😄


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Allostasis said:


> I want to become immortal, there are some motions in that direction.





Electra said:


> Me too 😄


Okay you two, I can't resist asking. Are these hand wavy motions, plugging into the matrix, CRISPR splicing of jellyfish DNA or surgical steel telomeres?


----------

